# Update on the Bulldogs- Pyra, Lucius and Tandie!



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Tandie is now about 12 weeks old and is such a fun little pup, lots of energy and smarts as expected  doing good with house training, but still manages to take a dump under the kitchen table about 2 times a week. LOL! She is currently on Acana food, I haven't introduced her to the raw diet yet, I will eventually.

I recently realized that Lucius starting showing signs of not getting quite what he needed out of the raw or may be allergic to something I was adding in...not sure but its show season and i don't have time to figure that out- so I put him back on kibble till I get my first harvest of rabbit! Yes, you heard me-- I'm raising meat rabbits for the dogs and of course I might sample it too  rabbit is too lean to strictly feed dogs so they will get other meat sources as well and fats but its going to be a lot of rabbit. I will also probably continue to use kibble as well here and there 

Lucius is doing good! He loves to run and work. I've been continuing to socialize him and he overall is doing well. He still gets unsure about random things like a bunch of bikers or the outdoor trash can moving haha!! He had zero socializing till I got him at 5 months so he is a work in progress! He is an affectionate dog and I love that about him. Sometimes I think he is missing a few brain cells though because he does the weirdest things! He will jump from the top of the steps (8 large steps) to the bottom and slide across the wood floors and slam into a wall - every morning. Why?! Hahaha! Yet, he hates the floors at Petco. He is just weird. At the shows Lucius loves to act like he is tough stuff 

Pyra is doing good as well! She still has the softest fur ever and has the prettiest face. She only needs a few more ribbons to be a Champ  she got shut out a lot as a pup so now as an adult she has been bringing home the trophies . she has endless drive and I just love that about her. She is my buddy and a real good dog - knows when to be calm and when to go crazy. :roll:

Tandie pics! 
She is a natural at this  









Digging in the fire pit...

















Hello world!

























Checking out the bones 









Enjoying the sunshine

























Lucius before the NJ show  

















Flying dog!

























Thought this was a cute pic of him enjoying the sunshine 

















Pyra pictures! 
Sitting pretty waiting for the ball








Chattering teeth lol
























Die ball die!








You are mine, you hear me Mr.Ball?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

They all look great Nadia! Tandie is gorgeous, she's going to be stunning as an adult!

Lol @ the teeth chattering, Lucy does that too!


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Aww! I love your crew! They are so beautiful and you know they remind me of my own. hehe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw I love Tandie just as much as the other two! Does Pyra teeth chatter a lot? Gem does it more often then my dogs in the past.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Carriana! Tandie already has the cutest face, hope it sticks around  haha, I'm sure it will! 
BuckskinBeauty-- I love our crews, we got some color going on! Next we need a brindle or spots!  
TeamCourter-- yes, her and Lucius both chatter like crazy! It's totally a prey drive thing.


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Thanks Carriana! Tandie already has the cutest face, hope it sticks around  haha, I'm sure it will!
> BuckskinBeauty-- I love our crews, we got some color going on! Next we need a brindle or spots!
> TeamCourter-- yes, her and Lucius both chatter like crazy! It's totally a prey drive thing.


I love a flashy dog. :cheers:


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Great update Nadia! up:up::cheers: Tandie looks like a ball of energy, love em when they're that age!

Lucius, as always, is such a looker! I'm sure his "idiosyncrasies" are hilarious.

Pyra is just a queen and she knows it  Love the last pic of her and her little football......Grrrrrrrrrrr...she got him good!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the pics Nadia! Tandie is just adorable, Lucias is looking great, and Pyra.... the look in her eyes... that is one intense bitch! Love it!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Great pictures! Tandie is growing so much, her fur looks so beautiful! So glad Pyra is growing into what you hoped. She is so beautiful! Where you keeping the rabbits? And are you bringing them to be slaughtered or will you do that yourself?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Stephan- thanks!! Yes Lucius is quite hilarious! He is just totally weird. Lol
DickyT-- yep! She is very intense. She has a quiet type of intensity that I like, Lucius is extremely loud, awkward and intense if that makes any sense. Bahaha! Like Pyra focuses on what she is doing and does it with all her might. Lucius is so intense but he doesn't focus as well and barks a lot and jumps because he is SO Excited...lol (this is when they are doing spring pole or flirt pole)

Ames-- well I have 5 rabbits right now and I've been doing a lot of research on the whole thing and it sounds great! I'm gonna give it a shot  I'm going to butcher them myself...that is the only part I'm nervous about. I can't imagine a poor bunny looking at me like "help?" But anyway, I'm tired of the prices of quality raw meat...so I just gotta do it!! Haha we'll see how this works out and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

nice stuff! Super exciting I hope it works out and gets easier as time goes on. maybe you can cover them with a bag so you dont see their eyes and they dont know when it coming lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

great pics! and thanks for the updates! i need to get around to doin that too lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes^^^^ you do!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Gorgeous dogs!! 
I love the ears on the little black pup, so cute!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great pictures of all three of them, as always, Coach. Tandieis so cute. Love those ears. Miss the puppy faces. It will be interesting to see how the rabbit farming goes. Best of luck. Thanks for taking the time to let us see the updates of these beautiful dogs. 

Joe


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

You have such amazing looking dogs! I cant pick a favorite!


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Coach, beautiful pics, Lucius and Pyra are lucky to have such a good handler and committed owner as you, hope they communicate that to Tandie, because Tandie looks to me like she may be a handful! Seriously they're all good-lookers, but I sure like Tandie's head and ears!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks!!!!  Rex I totally agree! I like Tandie's head and ears  she is going to definitely be a handful! Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

Loved the pics Coach. First time seeing the pup since the Ga. show, and it is gorgeous. Your dogs always have such a happy, and excited look to them. Please keep updates on the rabbits posted. Sincerely, RA


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I definitely will  I just have 5 right now and they should be ready to start producing in a couple months so we'll see how it all goes  it's practically free and healthy dog food!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So are you going to feed them a special diet (the rabbits) or just generic pellet feed? Just curious how you're gonna go about this bunny raising lol. Oh, rabbit tastes yummy too!! Your pack looks great, as always. Thanks for the updates!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Nope no pellets as those are not very healthy. Going to be giving them grasses, weeds from the yard, fodder and veggie scraps...and in the winter BOSS (it's a type of sunflower seed) and oats and other random grains...the warm months I'm doing the grasses and fodder which is basically partially germinated seeds (BOSS seeds and barley seeds) I'm a part of this meat rabbit group and they folks there are so helpful!!!

I've never had rabbit before but I'm so excited to try it! It's cool because none of the bunny goes to waste, even their poo! It's great fertilizer and I'm starting to put it in the spot of my future garden for next year (which can also grow bunny food too)


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I love your dogs Coach!!

Tandie is a cutie!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Love all of em! 

Tandie might have just overtaken Lucius as my favorite lol.


Good work as always, Coach!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG that Tandie is wayyy to cute!! They all look amazing.


----------



## Danesnpits (Feb 25, 2014)

Your dogs are amazing! Love the names!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

